# Ski suggestions



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

At trailboss's suggestion I decided to make this a new topic instead of totally hi-jacking Steve's forsale thread.



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I recall talking about skis with you at Loon...feel free to start a thread in here about skis or PM me with suggestions.  I recall you like cruising and would like to get into more terrain, yeah?



You are correct sir, so if you or anyone else has any suggestions on skis to research and then demo this upcoming season let me know.  As stated above I like to cruise, but would also like to get into other terrain like bumps, glades, etc.  I'm about 6'4" and weigh about 280, hopefully I'll be down a few pounds from that by the start of the season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, what are you on right now?  Help me with that one since I can't remember.  

As I've said, I like my Head skis.  Very powerful and confident.  I recall reading in SKI or SKIING last season that many brands are actually reflective of their national culture--i.e. Swiss skis (Salomon, Stockli) are very high end, precise, high powered, expensive and demand a skier who is precise.  The same goes for Austrian and German models (HEAD, Fischer, Atomic, etc).  American (er, now Chinese skis    ) are a bit more laid back, mellow, and softer (K2 skis).

French skis, well, they are cocky and peppy (Dynastar and Rossi) :lol:

Back to seriousness, I've heard consistently good things about Atomic's line.  Bob R uses the RX 9 or something like that (other letters and number) :roll: I also have a pair of Atomics and Ms. Trailboss loves hers. They are very reasonably priced.    

Up north, many swear by Rossi.  I don't see so many down here in the flatlands.  

Don't see too much Dynastar...lots at SB, but they ran a promo with Dynastar for a few years.  I demoed the Skicross 9 and they were HEAVY and too flared for me, but I am a free spirit on the slopes hitting everything in a day.  Their twin tip models are also too soft for all mountain use.  

I'd see you in an All Mountain pair.  If you want spunk, look at Head's IM75 (beefy ski for you) or the Fischer line.  

For waist size, maybe something between 60-80mm across, though maybe on the lower end since you find more on piste skiing (70 or 75 might be good...good on trail and off).  Narrower the waist, the less stable off trail.  Wider the opposite is true.  

Length--I'd say look at 170 or 177 with fat waist and good shape.  Don't go above 180 else they will be too tough to turn.  168 I'd say might be the smallest I'd aim, but that ski would have good snap.  I'm 5'11 and weigh (sigh) 190.  I'm on 170's but sometimes opt for my 110's for narrower stuff.  

So models--Atomic's all mtn line, Fischer, Head.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks.  To answer your question, I've been on entry level Rossi Axiums (my first shaped ski) since I started skiing again two seasons ago.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll jump in, but all it'll do is show you why you need to demo. Alot of folks love Atomic, I can't stand them. Too stiff and heavy for my tastes. No snap, no pep. Dead fish on your feet in my book.

Don't like Rossi's. Too soft and flexible. Ski like wet noodles.

Heads are OK but a little non-descript. Couldn't put my finger on anything they did really well.

Which brings me to Dynastar, my brand. Twin tips to be exact. The BEST all mountain ski I ever owned. Does everything really well. Perfect blend of flex and edge hold. In fact, I was going to recommend you try the Legend 8000. I think Rivercoil would agree with me on that.

Then again, Riv and me are about the same height (6'2") and weight (190), and I think we like to ski the same types of snow and terrain.

B, get thee to a demo day!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, as Jim said, demo.  I hated the twin tips but he loves them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats gentlemen on your new titles!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yeah, as Jim said, demo.  I hated the twin tips but he loves them.



Exactly why we should insist he demo. He'll probably find skis he loves that we both hate.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Congrats gentlemen on your new titles!



Thank you sir 8) !


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Congrats gentlemen on your new titles!



Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for your input.  I definately plan to demo this season, and it helps to have an idea of what I might want to try.  So now I have a bunch of suggestions and personally opinions that I can use to determine which skis I may want to try first.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2005)

Add the Volkl 724 Pro and EXP to your demo list.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, in my long post I forgot the Volkl 724...heard a lot of good things.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yes, in my long post I forgot the Volkl 724...heard a lot of good things.



The Volkl 5 star Supersport was the second place finisher during my demo. Great ski, not really a twin tip, but real versatile.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

I hear that Volkls are very demanding skis...very stiff as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 22, 2005)

JimG, as i was reading your post, i was thinking "wow, this guy shares a lot of opinions on skis that i do."  so no surprise when i got to the end of your post and you gave the thumbs up to the 8000s  it isn't a twin tip though 

however, i don't think those are bvibert's ski since he is looking towards a preference of groomed with desire to do more natural snow skiing.  i love volkl and highly recommend them for larger gentleman with a preference to the groomed.  thetrailboss mentions that they are demanding and stiff, that is true of their top line skis.  however, while volkls are damp the middle range are more forgiving and not excessively demanding.  i would recommend the volkl 724 EXP.  try the pro too, but my money would be on the EXP.  five star was mentioned, which would be ideal for groomers and cruising but may be limited on natural snow.

people tend to fall into two camps, the foam core or the wood core.  i'm a wood core type of guy so i have no fondness for rossignol   also no love for atomic either for all the reasons jimG mentioned.  but that's just one skier's preference.  what may be great for one person doesn't not work well for others.  when getting a recommendation on a skier, it is wise to consider what type of person is doing the recommendation and what are their preferences.  someone may hate one ski for all the reasons that you may love it.

if you can hit up a demo day and try one or two skis from each brand, you will quickly see the differences between construction and feel and get a better feel for what is best for your style and body.  as a heavier and taller than average skier at 6'1" and 220lbs, i really prefer skis that are 'damp' and stiff while also being nimble and light edge to edge.  what i consider nimble and light however, may feel heavy and awkward to someone lighter and smaller.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is exactly the kind of discussion/analisys I was hoping to get!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Jul 28, 2005)

Hummm?
What i would like to know is not what bvibert is skiing on but HOW he skis and what types of slopes does he like.
(grommed/bumps/steep/woods/race)?ect
Along with where he he sees himself in or by the end of the season.
weight also comes into play(Im not busting your chops here,bvibert but by the looks of your picture, you might be to large 4 any rossi ski).
After answering thees questions then and only then recomending the right ski will become the issue.
Hi jim g ran into e-ski the othe night.

also if your skills are up to snuff demo the metron B-5!
But if you dont know how to use your(Both) edeges to carve the ski dont waste your time.
The B-5 needs to be on edege through all aspects of the turn....more later.
(Jim yes they might weigh a ton if you have to hump them up a hill to earn your turns, But they do not ski heavy)!
Paul Elliott USSA race coach and remember folks "Starter Jackets Rule!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Hummm?
> What i would like to know is not what bvibert is skiing on but HOW he skis and what types of slopes does he like.
> (grommed/bumps/steep/woods/race)?ect


I'm not sure what you mean by HOW I ski.  I mostly like to ski groomers going what I consider to be kinda fast making big turns.  Some of the guys here have skied with me and are probably a better judge of my abilities then me (I think I'm not that good).



> Along with where he he sees himself in or by the end of the season.


I'd like to see myself getting into moguls more and maybe some trees by the end of the season.  I also enjoy skiing natural trails when I get the chance.



> weight also comes into play(Im not busting your chops here,bvibert but by the looks of your picture, you might be to large 4 any rossi ski).


Yup, as stated earlier I am a big guy.



> also if your skills are up to snuff demo the metron B-5!
> But if you dont know how to use your(Both) edeges to carve the ski dont waste your time.
> The B-5 needs to be on edege through all aspects of the turn....more later.


Sounds like that might be too much ski for me at this point.  Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 29, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Hi jim g ran into e-ski the othe night.



What's up Bling! Come visit more often.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Jul 29, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Starter Jackets Rule! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demo the Head Monster I-75-chip  a great do all ski.and it wont buck you as you go through the stages  of becoming a better skier.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Jul 29, 2005)

Jimmy my man!
Bling-Bling Will be up at Hunter this winter!
I am Still working at Hidden Valley Ski resort, down here in NJ.
Beating all the J4-J1's into shape!
Paul Elliott aka Bling-Bling/Bling Skier/SJR!


----------

